# 200 Mpg



## Blueridgestreak (Oct 18, 2005)

As a sideline to my small engine repair business, I have started building motorized bicycles. The demand is overwhelming. With the current gas prices, if you say 200 MPG, you get attention. Also gives me a use for all those weedeater motors. Anyone interested in information, please post or email. I don't mind sharing.


----------



## David Troutman (Dec 11, 2005)

I am new to this group, but I would be interested in some information on the 200 MPG bike system. I have several trimmer motors lying around also.

Thanks!

David Troutman


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

me too , please let me know , any information would be greatly appreciated , thanks


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm interested too. Thanks


----------



## nskimehorn (Dec 14, 2005)

I am also interested in this hopped up bicycle.....


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone ever get the info requested ? I asked for and and never got it yet. All Well

Tony


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

I too would like this info.
thanks
jonsey


----------



## mushmorten (Nov 28, 2005)

*request for info.*

Could you send me info. on the bike as well???

Thanks.

Jeff in Vermont

[email protected]


----------



## billyboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I would love info and some specs on this motor bike..bill from nova scotia


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd like a couple closer pics, or some general info.
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Folks:
The original post was from October of 2005, I think the poster is long gone. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 6, 2008)

I am going to be trying this project with a ryobi 31cc weed eater and am trying to find the easiest way to attach the drive wheel to the shaft or clutch. If you know would you please email me the information. Thanks

[email protected].


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Is this chain driven or friction (?) driven?


----------

